# Another "is this a male" thread



## CrashMagnet (Mar 21, 2022)

Would be cool to have a single thread for this, so we would have lots of examples all in the same place : )

This is from a regular white widow seed. I had five of them, but two were obviously male and they are gone. This one was in the back corner of the tent keeping a low profile, but I pulled it out for pruning. Pretty sure it's male, but it's not as obvious as the other two that came out of the dark loaded yesterday. That and I'm running out of WW plants in the bloom tent, so I'm hoping someone will tell me I'm wrong.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Growdude (Mar 22, 2022)

Top pic is male or hermie 
If this wasn't obvious makes me wonder what you tossed.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 22, 2022)

I agree with Growdude 150%. The top pic is definitely male. Easy to see the balls. I can't tell on the other two because of the pictures themselves.
The second picture is nothing but leaves.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Mar 22, 2022)

Growdude said:


> Top pic is male or hermie
> If this wasn't obvious makes me wonder what you tossed.



The pics were all the same plant. Not every branch had the pollen sacks. I was hoping it might be a herm, so I could just isolate it and let make seeds. It was even more obvious this morning, though. That's three of five plants. I thought only around 15% of regular seeds turned out male. Oh well...

Here's one of the ones I tossed. They probably showed signs the night before, but my old eyes didn't spot it.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 22, 2022)

Yep. Looks like you got seeded my friend. I wouldn't waste my time.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Mar 22, 2022)

Wondering how many seeds I'm going to find in the other plants now. Some of them are close to harvest, but if they have seeds I would let them grow until the seeds are ready.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Mar 22, 2022)

Male plant has been terminated. The harem is safe again. 

I was wrong about the number of plants. I forgot I had the regular WW doubled up in the the same pots. I can't help doing things different! So there are three WW left, all female, and three others I found in the bottom of a drawer I think came from plants grown in the Dismal Swamp in the 80's or 90's. Can't believe they sprouted.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 22, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> Male plant has been terminated. The harem is safe again.
> 
> I was wrong about the number of plants. I forgot I had the regular WW doubled up in the the same pots. I can't help doing things different! So there are three WW left, all female, and three others I found in the bottom of a drawer I think came from plants grown in the Dismal Swamp in the 80's or 90's. Can't believe they sprouted.


Funny, I’ve seen weed growing in the Dismal Swamp in the 70s  Maybe it’s the same weed…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 22, 2022)

In 1728, William Byrd II surveyed the Dismal (noting “the everlasting shade occationd by the thick shrubbs and bushes, so that the friendly beams of the sun can never penetrate”) and proposed draining the swamp to uncover what “will be the fittest soil in the world for the producing of hemp.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Mar 22, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Funny, I’ve seen weed growing in the Dismal Swamp in the 70s  Maybe it’s the same weed…



Most likely where most of the pot we smoked in those days came from. All the fancy names were probably what they called the different rows they were growing it in : )


----------

